# Strange behaviour when rebooting from Win 10, SDDM/Bluetooth

## furanku

Hi!

I have a strange problem when rebooting from Win 10.

 SDDM takes about 20 seconds to show the login screen, after the login another 20 seconds to actually start KDE

 Bluetooth is not available, even the kernel modules aren't loaded.

This only happens if I have rebooted from Windows 10. Then this happens every time, even if I reboot Gentoo. The problem is "reset-persistent".

If I shut the laptop completly down (e.g. "cold start") and start up into Gentoo everything works: No SDDM delay and normal blueooth device detection.

So it looks to me like Windows 10 sets the (Intel Haswell) graphics adapter and (also Intel) bluetooth hardware in a mode, where the linux kernel has problems detecting/initializing them. I don't want to flood this posting with maybe irrelevant information like the full kernel config, so please ask if you need any more information.

----------

## Irre

Isn't it a good idea to always shut down Windows completely. I use this Windows DOS command: shutdown /p

----------

## Buffoon

Dual boot never made sense to me.

----------

## roki942

That's interesting because I've heard that Win 10's shutdown is now more like hibernate in that it stores part of the running system so that it can boot faster.  

There's also the "always on" factor in it waking itself up to check for updates and to have your social media always updated.

----------

## Buffoon

 *roki942 wrote:*   

> That's interesting because I've heard that Win 10's shutdown is now more like hibernate in that it stores part of the running system so that it can boot faster.  
> 
> There's also the "always on" factor in it waking itself up to check for updates and to have your social media always updated.

 

... and to make sure MS has your correct address, phone # and listing of files in your Media directory. Err ... folder.

----------

## furanku

Thanks Buffon.

Could we please stay constructive? Thank you  :Sad: 

----------

## desultory

Merged the preceding post from the reports topic. Consider the request therein to have my  backing as well.

----------

## Buffoon

@desultory

Your point is taken. However, this whole issue has nothing to do with Linux, it is about hardware that is claimed and not released by another OS, it should be in USW or OTW.

----------

## roki942

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> @desultory
> 
> Your point is taken. However, this whole issue has nothing to do with Linux, it is about hardware that is claimed and not released by another OS, it should be in USW or OTW.

 Seems to me it has to do with what needs to do for Linux/Gentoo to properly handle hardware that was improperly shut down. 

While I keep Win XP safely tucked away in a VM on my desktop (mostly for library books) my netbook is dual boot for convince and when I do get a new 2 in 1, I don't foresee a fully functional Gentoo install 5 minutes after I unbox it.

----------

## The Doctor

This behavior has existed since 8. There is a switch to turn it off (in 8) but I don't remember it off the top of my head and I don't know if it works in 10.

----------

## furanku

I can't confirm or refute that this problem is new with Windows 10/Gentoo. That specific laptop has been dual boot for two years, but before I had Kubuntu/Windows 8/8.1 installed. That combination worked without a problem until a crash destroyed my btrfs-partition. I had backups and so I decided to do a complete fresh install, switching both OS to Win 10/Gentoo. So I cant compare to the combination Win 8/my confguration of the kernel under Gentoo.

And please, could we please stop the discussion if dual boot is useful? I need it for my job -- and @buffon: This is the "Kernel & Hardware" forum of the Gentoo Linux distribution. So I'm on topic, while you're definitly not.

----------

## windz

Does it help if you switch off Hibernate in Windows?

In Command Prompt as admin:

```
powercfg -h off
```

----------

## roki942

If you don't have it solved yet maybe this thread will help.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1027052-highlight-.html

----------

## furanku

Sorry for the delay and thanks pointing me to the problems with Windows hibernation and the possible solution.

I havent't tried out yet if turning hibernation of helps, because much to my surprise after a reboot from Windows 10 I had no delay and bluetooth was working. I tried it the days before appr. 10 times and everytime it showed the above described behaviour: Cold start => working system, Reboot => SDDM/buetooth broken.

MS delivers currently large cumulative updates for Win 10 every week. So either the described behaviour was not as reproducible as it seemed to me or MS is working on something that changed that problem. But I learned, that my audio hardware is affected as well: After that "working-reboot" I got a skype call and the caller couldn't hear me. The built-in microphone was available, but recorded nothing but a strange noise (not even static, more like "noise from a skipping CD"). Again a cold start solved that problem. So currently I'm a bit unsecure and will investigate a bit further if Win 10 is really the culprit by doing some more reboot/cold starts and see what happens. 

Thanks again for your help!

----------

